# Playing with a violin mute



## Hanspwnz

Just got a violin, and since I live in an apartment idk if my neighbours will likei t very much...

I've heard about mutes. How much do they really help, and would it be okay to practice with one such thing everytime, or would the sound get distorted or something?

What's your take on them? I really hope they're good, otherwise I can't really play at home ;D

Thanks


----------

